# TRIMBLE EZ-GUIDE PLUS GPS



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.auctiontime.com/listings/farm-attachment/auctions/online/30593045/trimble-ez-guide-plus

https://www.auctiontime.com/listings/farm-attachment/auctions/online/30599321/outback-360

Been following conversations on gps units for years. I have it narrowed down to entry level Trimble or Raven brand units but still keep an eye out for a used one at a bargain. Only going to be used for the basics, spreading fertilizers, lime, planting.

The Trimble has an extra accessory and do not know to much about the outback.

Have not found comparable pricing on these with the way they are set up, so what are your thoughts on what they may be worth or are they too old and I should just buy new when funds are available.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Trimble unit is the older series. Newer ones have better monitors. I know where there is one that i know works that will be priced right. If you are interested.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Have you considered the Outback s-lite? I bought one about 5 years ago and haven’t had hardly any problems. I use it when spreading fertilizer and spraying. It’s a simple system once you learn how to read the guidance lights, no subscriptions needed, it is easy to set up and can be moved from tractor to tractor in a few minutes.


----------

